# USE flag

## 23giuseppe23

il seguente comando:

eselect profile set <numero_profilo>

quale file di configurazione va a modificare?

inoltre siccome non ho intenzione di usare le gtk e gnome... ho disattivato le rispettive flag in make.conf; domanda: in questo modo ottengo tutte le flag del profilo attivato piu quelle attivate/disattivate in make.conf? o il profilo ha priorita rispetto al file make.conf?

----------

## crisandbea

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> il seguente comando:
> 
> eselect profile set <numero_profilo>
> 
> quale file di configurazione va a modificare?
> ...

 

va semplicemente a modificare un link simbolico al profilo da te usato, vedi handbook di installazione per i dettagli.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre siccome non ho intenzione di usare le gtk e gnome... ho disattivato le rispettive flag in make.conf; domanda: in questo modo ottengo tutte le flag del profilo attivato piu quelle attivate/disattivate in make.conf? o il profilo ha priorita rispetto al file make.conf?

 

la prima che hai detto, ovvero ottieni quelle del profilo di default, - o + quelle disattivate o attivate.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

mettiamo che usi il profilo desktop, in esso, oggi, sono abilitate di default gtk gnome qt4 qt3 kde esd arts, in passato qt4 non era abilitata di default visto che non era dipendenza obbligatoria per nessun pacchetto (e da poco ha smesso di romprere le tasche su alcuni) ed erano pochi i pacchetti che potevano usare le qt4. Probabilmente in futuro arts e qt3 non saranno più abilitate di default visto che le dipendenze si sposteranno verso la nuova versione.

Usando il profilo saranno i devel ad abilitare o disabilitare le use flag se invece usi il profilo base o peggio ancora disabiliti i default (basta aggiungere -* in make.conf) sta a te seguire lo sviluppo e modificarle.

Quello che è definito in /etc/portage/packages.use sovrascrive quello che è in /etc/make.conf che a sua volta sovrascrive le impostazioni di default.

Chiaro?

----------

## 23giuseppe23

chiarissimo grazie a tutti. Ma... secondo voi e' utile disabilitare le flag gtk e gnome? io non utilizzo per niente gnome ma nn so se alcuni programmi hanno obbligatoriamente bisogno di quelle flag per funzionare bene.. Meglio lasciarle?

----------

## Onip

le USE riguardano, per definizione, caratteristiche opzionali per i pacchetti che emergi.

Ad esempio se emergi mplayer con -gtk non verrà compilata nè installata la GUI gmplayer, ma il comando da console mplayer per vedere tutti i filmati ci sarà.

Considera che poi puoi impostare le use per singolo pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.use , nell'handbook è spiegato dacci un'occhiata.

----------

## djinnZ

Al massimo gtk, di quella fetenzia di esd ne hai bisogno solo per compilare gnome ed anche arts non è indispensabile a kde 3.x . In ogni caso se un pacchetto ha bisogno di una libreria la chiede.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

Ok djinnZ daro' ascolto al tuo suggerimento e impostero la variabile use in make.conk in questo modo:

USE="-gtk -gnome -arts -esd qt3 qt4 kde opengl dvd alsa oss cdr"

pensate vada bene cosi per utilizzare KDE e compiz-fusion?

----------

## codadilupo

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> pensate vada bene cosi per utilizzare KDE e compiz-fusion?

 

No: se vuoi kde, arts è d'obbligo.

Coda

----------

## Atzeni

No. Ho una kde fiammante (dopo duro lavoro sui config) e la flag "-arts" sta dappertutto   :Razz: 

Dalla guida ufficiale http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

 *Quote:*   

> If you do not want to use aRts for your all-around multimedia, disable the arts USE flag (it is active by default).

 

----------

## djinnZ

oss? Usi vecchi programmi che hai bisogno del supporto OSS? qt e qt4 vengono aggiunte di default.

Commenta la riga USE in make.conf e lancia un emerge --info | less così vedi quale profilo è impostato e quali use sono attive di default.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

ho aggiunto la flag oss perche ho delle casse usb che sono riuscito ad utilizzare in kubuntu solo utilizzando oss come sistema audio... con quello di default non ci sono riuscito... pensate possa disattivare la flag oss per poi riuscire a settare bene il sistema audio predefinito?

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me ti stai facendo troppe pippe mentali ...

le USE sono una delle parti che puoi modificare più dinamicamente in gentoo, in qualsiasi momento puoi cambiare le USE globali e con un 

```
emerge -uDavN world
```

viene ricompilato tutto quello che ha delle variazioni tra le USE.

L'unico consiglio che mi viene da darti è di guardare sempre, prima di emergere qualcosa, quali USE ha a disposizione e valutare tu se abilitarne o disabilitarne altre rispetto alle tue globali in modo da avere il sistema più aderente alle tue necessità.

----------

## djinnZ

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> ...

 bastava un semplice si.

Ti ripeto, seleziona il profilo desktop, guarda cosa comporta con un emerge --info e disabilita quello che non ti serve. A questo punto inizi a configurare il sistema, se proprio non riesci a far funzionare le casse usb con alsa passi ad oss, abiliti la use flag e lanci l'emerge -DNu world per abilitare il supporto.

In ogni caso è più facile aggiungere che togliere (devi passare per l'emerge --depclean ed il revdep-rebuild, su un sistema non completo è una operazione che può risultare dolorosa).

Personalmente non ti consiglio di disabilitare il supporto gtk, sono molti i programmi che lo usano quindi prima o poi te la becchi lo stesso la libreria.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

Ok grazie a tutti....In questi giiorni grazie a tutti voi sto assorbendo informazioni come una spugna....Comincio a vedere LINUX da un' altra pospttiva con GENTOO....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Atzeni wrote:*   

> No. Ho una kde fiammante (dopo duro lavoro sui config) e la flag "-arts" sta dappertutto  
> 
> Dalla guida ufficiale http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you do not want to use aRts for your all-around multimedia, disable the arts USE flag (it is active by default). 

 

bah, per me arts è d'obbligo, se si usa kde. Poi nessuno ti spara se non lo usi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> bah, per me arts è d'obbligo, se si usa kde. Poi nessuno ti spara se non lo usi 

 

Di fatto arts non è d'obbligo ma nessuno ti spara se continui a pensare che lo sia  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> io non utilizzo per niente gnome ma nn so se alcuni programmi hanno obbligatoriamente bisogno di quelle flag per funzionare bene.. Meglio lasciarle?

 

se un pacchetto che vuoi installare ha bisogno *obbligatoriamente* di una flag per funzionare, la cosa ti viene segnalata dall'ebuild stesso che si rifiuta di installarsi se non abiliti esplicitamente la USE in questione; idem se il tuo pacchetto necessita di una dipendenza con determinate USE flag attive, se non lo sono ti avverte di re-installare le dipendenze con le USE giuste se vuoi continuare con l'installazione.

p.s.: non siamo su debian dove tutto è relativo ed aleatorio, siamo su Gentoo.   :Laughing: 

----------

